# Good source for uniform accessories.



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I recently ordered a Doctor's Lab coat from this place. 
http://www.automotiveworkwear.com/
They have good prices. I ordered on the 4th and they have already shipped it. I had them embroider it too. Just thought I'd pass along the info. I'll let you know how the quality is when I get it.
Going to wear it with this mask. http://deathstudios.com/Masks/Mask.cfm?MID=59
Had them embroider "Doctor Stitches".
I'll bloody it up of course!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

should look real cool once u get done with it. love the mask!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Perfect


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats going to be a KILLER costume!!


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks. Just got my Lab Coat last night. Needs blood on it!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Oct,

Great costume and mask. If the mask looks as good in the photo, it'll be a real winner. What I hate is the common practices many manufacturers do; the mask in their photo is airbrushed really well, but what you end up with is not. It's happened far to many times to me. Hopefully what you receive will look as life-like as your photo. Nice choice.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks! Noahbody bought two troll masks from him and they turned out great! I can't wait to get the mask and hands!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Death Studios...*

I have purchased from them last year. We ordered two vampyre masks (Salems lot) and they were INCREDIBLE!! This year I ordered Dead Meat and Bloodbath. He rocks at making great masks that are fairly affordable. That doctor stitches is awesome...the lab coat is right on...we will need some photos! As soon as mine come in, ill post some.

http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Mask.cfm?MID=70

http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Mask.cfm?MID=73


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Awesome!
Be sure to take pics of the full costume when you get it all done!
.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Good link. It looks like they have good quality jumpsuits for a good price that could be used with a Michael Meyers mask I got on sale post-Halloween last year. It's probably better quality and heavier than the Offical costume jumpsuit. I'll just have to email them and ask for sizing.


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice Job, sure it's going to do some good this year!! Can't wait to see the pics w/ the blood!


----------

